# Best Disney rip off ever



## DeCatt (May 1, 2014)

So I discovered this German film company that makes knock off Disney/Dreamworks movies. It's just, what the fuck man.
NOTHING is spared. The Lion King, Aladdin, Land Before Time, Tom and Jerry, it's all there. And the best part is is all the characters are in every movie. So for example Mufassa might turn up in their Pocahontas rip off. 
http://www.dingo-pictures.de/en/

[video=youtube;i6M5juMzUbs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6M5juMzUbs[/video]


----------



## Greatodyer (May 1, 2014)

Oh good lord...xD


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 1, 2014)

Phoenix Games...

This is gonna be fun.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (May 1, 2014)

I don't know what's worst, the animation or the voicing XD


----------



## Antronach (May 1, 2014)

Anastasia is still the best disney knock off.


----------



## Twylyght (May 2, 2014)

Oh wow, I had a good laugh at this.  Watching the run animation cracks me up and the voice acting is bad.  At first I thought it was just a Lion King rip off, but the more I watched it the more I saw other movies too.  The Jungle Book and Tarzan!  I wonder what else they tried to cram in here lol


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 2, 2014)

Oh.god..this was amazing...the voice acting, the perfect audio synchronization, the epic storyline...just perfect!!!

Oh god, and the crocodile's name is fuckin' Dundee...gaddamn genius!!!


----------



## Hewge (May 2, 2014)

That was scary. :[


----------



## DeCatt (May 2, 2014)

HOLY DOGKNOBS BATMAN. Look what I just found in "Animal Soccer World". I can't believe this is real. Also, it turns out that Animal Soccer World is their lulziest film with the worst plot/voice acting.







[video=youtube;j4sMwSWoSJY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4sMwSWoSJY[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 2, 2014)

OH MY GOD!!! That's like SyFy original movie bad. So terrible that it's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

Aaah, a trip down memory lane.

It's like straight up 2005 or so in here, LOL


----------



## RabidLynx (May 11, 2014)

OH MY GOD THIS IS TOO PERFECT

-The voice acting is just amazing, best I've heard.
-I can't tell what those brown things are in the beginning. Are they meerkats? Otters? Groundhogs? Mutated squirrels? It's a mystery, which makes it even better! I love mysteries!
-That animation is beautiful. Sure the running cycles aren't finished, but why do we have to make our running cycles perfect? Take that, society!

This is definitely one of my faves, tears are coming to my eyes, why has nobody ever heard of this omg

[e] ORIGINALITY AT IT'S FINEST, I MEAN HAVE YOU EVER SEEN THIS BEFORE


----------



## dogit (May 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKZQb-jH-7A
First time i heard of phoenix games


----------

